# baby marmosets



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Hi guys just thought i would share some photos of my baby marmosets, they are now 7 weeks old and doing fantastic as well as mum and dad. Babies are now starting to become more independant and are going around the enclosure on there own. Amazing to see them be monkeys and learn from parents, even wee things such as stealing mum and dads food from time to time.








































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































Hope you guys like and enjoy as much as i do. :2thumb:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

here is mummy gromming her self










and a couple of videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZGzAS3xPE8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aIaI0X5SY8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s_lC-tYN70


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Lovely to see, what look to be, happy healthy marms doing what monkeys do best :2thumb:

Do you happen to have any enclosure pictures? I love seeing proper monkey enclosures.:2thumb:


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job Jonny!! The enclosure is class, mine seems to be crap in comparison now lol! The babies look class too, they'll have some craic in there, I love to watch them! I'll hopefully get up to see them soon. X


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Lovely to see, what look to be, happy healthy marms doing what monkeys do best :2thumb:
> 
> Do you happen to have any enclosure pictures? I love seeing proper monkey enclosures.:2thumb:



Thankyou Taron, i have a couple of pictures that i took several months ago, however there has been more branches etc added since,














































again Taron this was several months ago, more branches have been added since i will try and get some mor up to date pics for you.
jonny


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

aliburke said:


> Great job Jonny!! The enclosure is class, mine seems to be crap in comparison now lol! The babies look class too, they'll have some craic in there, I love to watch them! I'll hopefully get up to see them soon. X


Thank you Ali for your kind comments, though yours is an excelent one and i seem to remember you are alot better with a camera than I am :lol2: But yes babies are enjoying the enclosure and love rummaging around, its amazing at this age already how far they can jump, and how quick mummy comes to attck me when they get spooked :devil: Yes just let me know when and its no problem.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Wow, that's an amazing enclosure. You're definitely an example to anyone wanting to get marms, this is what's needed!

Congratulations on the babies and setup.


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Wow, that's an amazing enclosure. You're definitely an example to anyone wanting to get marms, this is what's needed!
> 
> Congratulations on the babies and setup.



Thank you very much for your kind comments Tarron, I've had a great deal of help and guidence from Peter and also Colin and Neil so if it wasn't for there input I wouldn't have a healthy and happy set of marmosets which are most importantly being monkeys. :2thumb:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Don't think there are many more people as qualified to help, just shows what experience, research and caring can provide.

I doubt I will ever get in to primates, but I'd like to think that if I did, yours would be the basis of of my enclosure ideas.

Marms Do make me squeal a bit though lol


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Don't think there are many more people as qualified to help, just shows what experience, research and caring can provide.
> 
> I doubt I will ever get in to primates, but I'd like to think that if I did, yours would be the basis of of my enclosure ideas.
> 
> Marms Do make me squeal a bit though lol



It's amazing what all there is in the uk, but unfortunately there is too many marmosets living solitary lives in parrot cages as human companions and not being monkeys, it's just quite sad that they are seen as a quick expensive £££££
However there is some keepers on this forum who work hard and are able to re introduce un wanted babies back to parents where they learn best, instead off selling at 5 and 6 weeks old to people who sadly a year later sell on due to the bad habits from being imprinted to humans!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

They all look good Johnny.
And youl never stop apreciatting them for what they are.
It gets better as troop grows.
Bright eyed babies.
Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

What stunning little babies, i definatly have a soft spot for baby marms, 
i dont keep them..yet, but as an outsider looking in, you show a great example of how they should be kept, if and when i do get some in many years to come, id want them in an enclosure like yours!
Why people would want to keep them in tiny cages baffles me!


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> They all look good Johnny.
> And youl never stop apreciatting them for what they are.
> It gets better as troop grows.
> Bright eyed babies.
> Keep up the good work mate.


Peter many thanks for your kind words and most of all with your advice and guidance when I have asked! It's like an addiction it makes me want to start keeping more species which means new enclosure, I can now see how u have soo many :lol2: your place must be like a day out in the zoo :2thumb:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> What stunning little babies, i definatly have a soft spot for baby marms,
> i dont keep them..yet, but as an outsider looking in, you show a great example of how they should be kept, if and when i do get some in many years to come, id want them in an enclosure like yours!
> Why people would want to keep them in tiny cages baffles me!



Thank you, they truly are a joy to keep though not for everybody! By keeping them in a parrot cage you can never appreciate what it's like to see natural behaviours like 4ft jumps from branch to branch and the speed at which they can travel through the branches even with babies on their back! But most of all I'm getting an extreme amount of satisfaction watching the parents teach them and to see them interact as a family, definitely beats having a garden pond with fish in it :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

What beautiful, healthy looking Marms! And a cracking enclosure, you should be proud :2thumb: wish the ones we had at college had a set up like that, they'd of loved it!


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

Awesome baby marmosets :flrt:
Nice to see marmosets in a nice large outdoor enclosure rather than a parrot cage in someones living room :bash: 
Wicked enclosure buddy!:no1:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Drayvan said:


> What beautiful, healthy looking Marms! And a cracking enclosure, you should be proud :2thumb: wish the ones we had at college had a set up like that, they'd of loved it!



Thank you what college did you attend and did they keep many and what in?


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

IngloriousJD said:


> Awesome baby marmosets :flrt:
> Nice to see marmosets in a nice large outdoor enclosure rather than a parrot cage in someones living room :bash:
> Wicked enclosure buddy!:no1:



Thanks mate, anyone who says they don't enjoy being outside is lying. They are out all through the year even during that bad winter we had when it was down to minus 14 they where out for short periods and back in again to keep snug :lol2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

What a great enclosure and beautiful marmies. 
I think a picture like that should be attached to every online ad with the message 'must not be kept alone'!!
Hmm..wonder if any of us can persuade the likes of Preloved, etc....:whistling2:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> What a great enclosure and beautiful marmies.
> I think a picture like that should be attached to every online ad with the message 'must not be kept alone'!!
> Hmm..wonder if any of us can persuade the likes of Preloved, etc....:whistling2:



I think you are right, if all buyers where to see this etc and be informed this is what they need outside enclosure with inside heated area and company I think you would probably find that there would not be as many re advertised living in parrot cages for sale because those sort of buyers would maybe think twice before purchasing in the first place. :bash:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

jonnybrfc said:


> Thank you what college did you attend and did they keep many and what in?


I went to Moulton College in Northamptonshire. They had a breeding pair, and a male youngster who lived together, but apart from that first surviving baby, the male would kill the newborns  It was far too stressful an environment I think. They were in a (roughly) 4x4x8 Indoor cage with a hatch leading to a cage the same size outside. But it was pretty bare compared to yours!

They also had a pair of Goeldis monkeys in an enclosure the same size but sadly the female died


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Awwwww...supercute! :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

jonnybrfc said:


> I think you are right, if all buyers where to see this etc and be informed this is what they need outside enclosure with inside heated area and company I think you would probably find that there would not be as many re advertised living in parrot cages for sale because those sort of buyers would maybe think twice before purchasing in the first place. :bash:


If only it could be that simple.
There are too many bad ethics past on from newbie to newbie.
There are plenty that keep correctly but just as mant that dont.

Said before and say again.
Internet sales are the problem.
Into them for money...

We have large troops of various species as you know johnny.
Most have places to go when kicked out or thinning down is needed.
Other breeders and zoos.

Same with other animals as well.
Breed then advrrtise..
Ive never placed an add.
Nor are there many id get involved with with moving stock.
This probably makes no sence but i know what im saying.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Jonny

Congratulations on everything, the enclosure, the babies, the parents everything.

Thanks for keeping me informed via messages as to how they were doing.

A real credit to you :no1::no1::no1:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Peter, it makes perfect sense :2thumb:
Problem is, you'd have to get onto every forum and classifieds site (and facebook groups etc) and *encourage* them not to allow the ads. 
Anyway, not all internet sellers are bad and not all internet buyers are bad, and not everybody is blessed with a network of contacts when they start out so for them internet is the only way. 
And all these lone monkeys in little cages - why aren't the owners' family, friends, neighbours, VETS telling them they're wrong?! Or don't they care either...?


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> If only it could be that simple.
> There are too many bad ethics past on from newbie to newbie.
> There are plenty that keep correctly but just as mant that dont.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter 

I totally get what you are saying after all you have been doing this as long as I have been alive on this planet :lol2:
But you are right Internet sales need to be tightened its to easy at the minute and all this my monkey baby crap just adds fuel to the fire.
Hope digit is getting on well.
Out of interest do you still have the squirrels, if so how are they getting on?
Jonny


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

kodakira said:


> Hi Jonny
> 
> Congratulations on everything, the enclosure, the babies, the parents everything.
> 
> ...



Neil

Thank you very much for your kind comments, hope all is well with you, I am sure you are being kept busy at home with your expanding menagerie :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

jonnybrfc said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I totally get what you are saying after all you have been doing this as long as I have been alive on this planet :lol2:
> But you are right Internet sales need to be tightened its to easy at the minute and all this my monkey baby crap just adds fuel to the fire.
> ...


Yea still have squirrel monkeys mate.
Theyl always be here...lol
Digit fine.
Plenty babies and more on way.
Hopefully no more handrearing though.
Thanks for asking.
And thanks for remembering me im auld.lol


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yea still have squirrel monkeys mate.
> Theyl always be here...lol
> Digit fine.
> Plenty babies and more on way.
> ...


Squirrels are amazing looking animals, would love to see some up to date pictures of them! Have they had any swollen/rounded stomachs yet lol. Yes Peter I hope for your sake that the rest are ok and you get a break this time round. As for feeling old, your only as old as you feel and I would hazard a guess that you are kept fit by running around after your animals most of the time :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Jonny, things are looking great there mate! The enclosure is fab! Hybrid babies?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Jonny, things are looking great there mate! The enclosure is fab! Hybrid babies?


Think this was a misshap colin.
Needed company and couldnt get same species.
Both were meant to be same sex.
Thing is johnny is aware that they are no good for anything other than his pleasure.
But at least hes doing a good job.
Building troop and letting them be monkeys.
And wouldnt have mattered anyway.
As geoff in picture is hybrid already.
But i guess if you dont know what to look for.
You wouldnt know.
But good to see them cared for well.
And getting outside....
As stated before.
Opinions differ on hybrid.
You know mine.
But each has there own choice.


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

What a great enclosure you have for them:2thumb:

Just thought I would mention though that in some of the pics it looks like you have used plastic cable tie's to join the mesh together, I use these at work and after a while sunlight degrades them and they go brittle and break, I would hate for you to come home to a hole in your roof because a couple did break...
If you didnt use plastic cable tie's then just ignore the second part of this post.:thumb:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Think this was a misshap colin.
> Needed company and couldnt get same species.
> Both were meant to be same sex.
> Thing is johnny is aware that they are no good for anything other than his pleasure.
> ...


Thank you Peter, unfortunately I wasn't that educated at the start but thanks to you etc I am more aware now and I plan to give them best possible lives together as a family! Question Peter, when babies where first born mum was still ok would jump on my shoulder etc and let me stroke her, now that babies are 8 weeks old I find my self ducking at times to avoid getting bit in the face by mum, she will let me stroke and feed her at times but other times she will give me a nip as if to say I'm boss here, do you get this often with your troops and if so do they settle again etc when babies are up a bit more. But I'm glad to see she is being protective of them as mother should be :lol2:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Jas said:


> What a great enclosure you have for them:2thumb:
> 
> Just thought I would mention though that in some of the pics it looks like you have used plastic cable tie's to join the mesh together, I use these at work and after a while sunlight degrades them and they go brittle and break, I would hate for you to come home to a hole in your roof because a couple did break...
> If you didnt use plastic cable tie's then just ignore the second part of this post.:thumb:



Hi yes they are cable ties, however they are the outside heavy duty ones, have used these before and have had some in the enclosure for nearly year and a half now, they are ones that are able to withstand freezing temperatures, but I check mesh etc everyday as routine, thanks for pointing out though.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Most species do this johnny.
They come for treats etc but i dont look for more.
But babies are her priority.
When babies get bit older she will back off a bit.
With regard to jumping at you.
Will be prevado..
Go about usuall buisiness as normal.
Try not to intrract too much.
Let her do hrr thing.
When babies settle to you.
She will see your no threat..
But they bite more when troop to keep under controll.
You will see her bite babies as well.
Especially eeaning etc...
Often when trop groes there comes a helper reluctant to give up baby for feed.
Mum will give it a beeting..
It wont do it again.
Not nice to see.
But natures way...
You will find babies will intrract with you more.
But i keep to minimum and let be monkeys.
Although one of my geoldii females comes to me every day at first feed.
For bit bannana.
Even with newborn on her.
Her and all sibs can be handled by me with no glove or towell.
Guess she trusts me.
Last time at vet he couldnt believe it...
Just enjoy letting them be monkeys.
A bit of fear of you can be good...
Hope this mskes sence as a bit rushed.lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aye, I remember the original posts now. I wasn't having a go, as I know Jonny is a geniune caring marmoset owner. Good on you Jonny! :2thumb:


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

wowwww :flrt:
their gorgeous!


----------



## ONDoubleB (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow I love the enclosure and the marmies!
I am fairly new to all of this and i don't own any myself yet but I've been doing my research online for the past few months and I'm looking at getting a pair at some point in the near future! :2thumb: 
I will definitely be basing my outdoor enclosure on this one, it looks perfect for them!


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

jonnybrfc said:


> hi guys just thought i would share some photos of my baby marmosets, they are now 7 weeks old and doing fantastic as well as mum and dad. Babies are now starting to become more independant and are going around the enclosure on there own. Amazing to see them be monkeys and learn from parents, even wee things such as stealing mum and dads food from time to time.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


gourgous!!


----------

